

Embedded + CPU != x86 - emfle
http://codingrelic.geekhold.com/2008/03/embedded-processors.html

======
phaedrus
This was an interesting, well written post. I look forward to reading more
from this author (he only has 3 blog entries so far).

It's an especially interesting article in light of Intel releasing the Atom.

------
noonespecial
The 500Mhz geode LX from amd is a fine powerful little x86 CPU with a full 686
instruction set and lots of on-chip goodies. It uses just 5 watts costs $20
with its little companion chip for a one off, and doesn't even need a heat
sink.

Lots of small scale embedded manufactures like Soekris make impressive little
boards that can be had for $200 or so and run full blown linux distros.

I have yet to see an arm or freescale that can even come close.

Sorry but I have to say !(Embedded + CPU != x86)

~~~
ejs
More commonly processors such as XScales are used for many of these
applications. These are very common in applications like smart phones,
Ethernet switches and the likes and are ARM based. Since of these can operate
into the GHz range, I would say they would beat a 500MHz amd...

But the real reason to use them is for the applications that don't need a
500MHz processor like all the pxa250 and 255s out there running at below
200MHz.

I would have to agree that most embedded systems do not use x86 processors.

~~~
noonespecial
Ahh but they don't _have_ to be. Most small arm, xscale, mips, blackfin, etc
cpus lack basic functionality like an MMU, DMA, bus trancievers, large cache,
etc making the linux you have to run on them very crippled and the toolchains
used to compile for them very specialized.

With the geode, you can have a standard distro and are just an _apt-get_ or a
_yum_ away from software bliss. Also a geode at 500mhz with its on chip mmu
and cache runs most apps many times faster than a multi gig arm, particularly
when multitasking.

Its true that there aren't any geode imbued cell phones that I know of, but
they are small enough, and can be made low power enough by slowing freq that
its certainly possible. I'd like a cellphone running stock centos5.

